
To YC or to VC? That is my question… - naish
http://foundread.com/2008/04/11/to-yc-or-to-vc-that-is-my-question/
======
dennykmiu
There is an error in the article and I was described as a "serial YCombinator"
which I am not. I am however, a frequent YC News reader, and have learned a
lot from the discussion forum.

Hopefully this will be corrected soon. Very sorry for the misrepresentation.

~~~
dennykmiu
They changed it to " YCombinator devotee", I would have preferred "YC Groupie"
... ;-)

------
redorb
I think the answer is very non-static and always moving, there are 1000
reasons for YC and 1000 reasons for VC.

~~~
dennykmiu
I think the title should have been "To YC or not to YC".

Writers write articles, they don't get to choose titles.

